# bobcad software for rhinestone template design



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if I can design rhinestone templates with bobcad v23 software? My husband has this software for his plasma cutting table.

His machine has an engraving tool, and I thought maybe I could make templates with it like the Roland engraver.

If the bobcad software won't work, is there rhinestone software that will support DXF files. All files have to be DXF to work with the Torchmate system he has.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You might be able to use one of the other rhinestone software and copy to Corel then export as DXF files. Or even use Corel to make your rhinestone designs and export as DXF files.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

WinPCsignPro will export to .dxf send me an image and I will save as dxf to see if it works for you...or you can PM me with your email address and I will send you an image with rhinestone design and saved as .dxg


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ACS Studio and KNK Studio GE both export in DXF format, as does Funtime... refer to the other thread here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-9.html


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> WinPCsignPro will export to .dxf send me an image and I will save as dxf to see if it works for you...or you can PM me with your email address and I will send you an image with rhinestone design and saved as .dxg


Likewise, I'll be happy to send you a rhinestone template created in Funtime and exported as a DXF file.


----------



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks! I really appreciate your help,


----------

